# Halo Pc Excepted Gathering Exception Data....



## Eagleye (Jul 25, 2007)

i get a message for Halo Pc when i open it up the first box thing comes up saying Halo COmbat Evolved but then another smaller box saying EXCEPTED! GATHERING EXCEPTION DATA comes up. i dont have an aimbot.ive restarted my comp and ive turned off firewalls anc crap. downloaded a patch for hackers and stuff. this happened 6 months ago and it was my only game. it caused me to quit my clan cuz i couldnt figure it out. i wanted to play again so i rebought it thinking it would work. it didnt. also the night before Halo froze up so i cut off the power. i dont know what to do...


----------



## ChemicalMonkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Uninstall it, delete the folder, reinstall it.

Either you or an outside source edited the ui.map file to something the game doesnt understand or doesnt allow. causing it to error (IE. the Exceptions message)

and when the game is uninstalled the ui.map file isnt deleted.


----------

